# Gratitude



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Throughout this whole IVF journey I think I have forgotten what in my life is great and the blessings I do have.  I thought maybe in the spirit of increasing 'vibrations' and positivity I would start a thread for us to share what we are grateful for on this hard journey.


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

I am grateful for my lovely husband!


----------



## swanlake (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely idea teeinparis- we often forget!

I am grateful for my amazing husband and my two crazy but adorable doggies! Xx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

I am grateful to have experienced all the places I have travelled to


----------



## TreeHugger (Dec 4, 2012)

I am grateful for the continued love from my DH, and the support from some surprising people along the way xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Lovely idea 

I'm grateful for my 5 cats that keep me sane and help with the 'empty arms' I rescued a new one after every failed cycle/loss.

I'm also grateful for all those who say I have helped them through their own ttc journey 

L xx


----------



## nevertoolate (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi
Lovely idea, I am grateful for the amazing friends I have made on this forum whilst on this journey. Some of the most special friendships I have ever had which is a blessing.


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

Brilliant Ladies   

I am grateful for IVF making it even possible for some of us to try and become mothers


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

I am very grateful for neonatal science and the NHS x


----------



## swanlake (Nov 7, 2012)

Having used a donor this time round I am eternally grateful (whatever the outcome) for my donor and other donors out there who are so incredibly generous and thoughtful in giving us ladies this incredibly special gift. Xx


----------

